# Shadow Boxing



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi

I've been doing some investigation on boxing/shadowing boxing and I think it might be a great cardio workout that i'll enjoy.

As I dont have a punch bag or any gym membership I was thinking of doing some shadow boxing but wasn't sure what routine to do.

i.e do you do say 20 jabs followed by 20 upper cuts??

Has anyone gots any advice for me? I would really appreciate it!

xx


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya hun,

Shadow boxing can be a combination of numerous punches.

Body shots and head/face shots

so you could have jab x2 right hand followed by left cross followed by hook and a upper cut. When i am at boxing training we do 2 minutes of bag work followed by 45 sec rest then change and start all over we to this until everyone has had 3 full turns in the ring with Alf using focus pads  . There are usually 5 or 6 of us and 5 bags or we us mirrors to shadow box. Hope this helps. We also do 3x circuits consisting of a few exercises after.

These consist of plymometrics along with conditioning exercises

box jumps, steps alternate legs, dips, feet on box press ups, leg drives, raised sit ups, bunny jumps and weird jump things over bench, medicine ball stomach conditioning, punches with weights, twists with olympic bar alternating to rowing, skipping

Hope this helps x


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

We shadow box at kickboxing and it's one of the most tiring workouts we do.

I'd start off by doing simple combinations such as Jab Jab Cross, Jab Jab Cross etc

Note: if your stance is left foot forward, your left hand is jab and right is cross and vice-a-versa.

Once you've got simple combinations nailed, then put in some hooks and uppercuts. You can add it on to previous routines which I find is good for getting in a rhythm, or you can just freestyle.

Add in some kicks too, which will make it even more challenging!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!

It does sound really fun and i definately wnt to try it.... will have to save up and invest in a punch bag though!!

x


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Remember to get the form down before you start trying going fast sugar ray style.  Rotate the wrists in as you punch and bring it back the exact same way, like a spring. With proper rotation of the torso.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

shadow boxing , bag work is the best cardio going, i love it!!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> Remember to get the form down before you start trying going fast sugar ray style.  Rotate the wrists in as you punch and bring it back the exact same way, like a spring. With proper rotation of the torso.


Your right- no point doing it without getting the form right - i'll practice and get the form with shadow boxing until I buy a bag and gloves etc 

xx


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also, where does everyone hang there boxing bag at home? (if you have one at home that is)

I only have a small house - no spare room or garage so am a bit baffled on where to hang one - any ideas??

x


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't risk shadow boxing, I'm worried i'd get me @ss kicked..!!!!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

I hang my heavy bag outside in the back garden, on the wall at the back of my house. Drill a couple of wall plugs, sorted. And a plastic covering tied over it every night incase it rains.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I hang my heavy bag outside in the back garden, on the wall at the back of my house. Drill a couple of wall plugs, sorted. And a plastic covering tied over it every night incase it rains.


Thanks for that!

Do you still go out and box in the rain though? I worry that if i hang it in the garden the rain may stop me?

I have been looking at some free standing punch bags.... they are all so expensive though!! 

xx


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

my bro has made a punch bag with canvas and filled it with straw i think. have a look on the web as to how you can make one yourself and save a fortune.

love punching the bag. its great exercise and your muscles really feel they've been worked afterward


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Gluteus_maximus said:


> my bro has made a punch bag with canvas and filled it with straw i think. have a look on the web as to how you can make one yourself and save a fortune.
> 
> love punching the bag. its great exercise and your muscles really feel they've been worked afterward


Thank you for that! I'll do a bit of googling 

I think i would really enjoy boxing so really do want to get a bag or something as i'm not sure shadow boxing will give me the intensity i need for fat loss?

x


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Its great cardio... I would eventually get a Bag though


Yeah thats what i'm thinking.... plus i think having a bag punch will make me look a lot less silly when they see me hopping around hitting thin air! 

x


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

chilisi said:


> It can get frustrating, as you are just hitting air  Thought of a skipping rope aswell..?
> 
> I'd suggest working on technique whilst you shadow box, so you get something else out of it?


Yeah i do have a skipping rope that i've been using a little while now  - usually after my weight session as some cardio.

I will make sure i've got the form etc - i have printed off details of the different punches and how they should be thrown etc so i will study that and give it a good go while shadow boxing.

I'm actually quite excited just at the thought of trying it :lol:

xx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

shadow boxings great, throw in some running up and down stairs and some skipping and theres a great home workout for you

as mentioned above make sure he forms right and your good to go


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

davetherave said:


> shadow boxings great, throw in some running up and down stairs and some skipping and theres a great home workout for you
> 
> as mentioned above make sure he forms right and your good to go


Yeah, i think i may give it a go tomorrow morning for the first time.... i have a skipping rope so will do a few twirls with that and some other things thrown in too 

x


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, i did 30 minutes of shadow boxing this morning..... and loved it!! I was sweating like a pig (attractive i know!!) and can really feel it in my back and arms!

Roll on pay day.... i want a punch bag now!

x


----------



## Brizo (May 11, 2006)

Google Bas Rutten MMA workout tapes - they're great for this, it's got boxing, kickboxing and full workout routine.

It's much better following the combos that someone is shouting out rather than trying to do it yourself.

If you can't find them PM me and I'll upload for you


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Brizo said:


> Google Bas Rutten MMA workout tapes - they're great for this, it's got boxing, kickboxing and full workout routine.
> 
> It's much better following the combos that someone is shouting out rather than trying to do it yourself.
> 
> If you can't find them PM me and I'll upload for you


Thanks Brizo - i'll have a google for those 

xx


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

get the old Rocky Music going aswell, you'll be well away.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

nobody said:


> get the old Rocky Music going aswell, you'll be well away.


LOL - Of course! I knew i was missing something.... the eye of the tiger!

x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You should be able to pick up a cheap punch bag in argos, probs one for about 20-30 quid for a 2-3ft one iirc


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> You should be able to pick up a cheap punch bag in argos, probs one for about 20-30 quid for a 2-3ft one iirc


Thanks - i have has the old Argos book out..... surprising i'd like quite alot fitness stuff out of it!!

But i'm definately thinking of getting a punch bag and hanging it in my (postage stamp sized) garden :lol:

xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

decathlon have some too and a frame so it can be free standing, i am going to look at one tmorrow. If there is one newar by of course.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Some people say they are ok, but for me free standing ones suck, hit it too hard and they tip over, especially the cheap ones. TBH if you have the room, swinging bags are not just cheaper, but far superior, because you can go absolutely mental on it. :thumb:

First thing to be careful when you get a bag is to not hit it full force, you have to get your wrists accustomed to punching it, otherwise you could roll it and sprain it. Always remember to have your wrists firmly clenched.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what does a swinging bag look like, do you have a link?


----------

